# [SOLVED] :: [LiveCD] Determining root device - problem

## DeszczyK

Witam,

    Chcę postawić 64bit, ale nie mogę z płyty uruchomić systemu. Poniższy błąd pojawia się podczas rozruchu:

```
>> Determining root device...

!! The root block device is unspecified, or not detected

Pleace specify device to boot, or "shell" to shell.

boot() ::
```

A taki mam Sprzęt:

proc: E6550,

płyta: MSI P35 Neo2-FR,

ram: Kingston KVR800D2N5K2/2G CL5 *2x1GB DC*,

hdd: 1. ST3250410AS, 2. WD800JB,

grafika: 8600GT 256MB DDR3 MSI.

Co mogę zrobić, by to uruchomić? Może w tej konsoli coś po czarować?

----------

## mbar

to livecd nie ma sterowników do kontrolera SATA/IDE (pewnie JMicron, bo ICH9 powinno zadziałać). Wrzucam właśnie swoje livecd na serwer, za parę godzin dam link do ściągnięcia.

Oczywiście napęd masz na IDE zamiast kupić taki z interfejsem SATA?

---

voila: http://technoportal.pl/files/mbar-livecd-amd64-0.42.iso

--- Edytowane przez moderatora:

Połączone dwa posty

Kurt Steiner

----------

## DeszczyK

Napęd na ata rzecz jasna, wielkie dzięki, jeszcze dziś będę walczył  :Wink: .

----------

## mbar

jak chcesz uruchomić xorg z livecd, to zrób

```
rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

potem daj startx i xorgi powinny wstać na jakimś domyślnym ustawieniu.

----------

## DeszczyK

Nie wiem, ale chyba coś nie gra, bo zamiast się załadować jajko, uruchamia się mini-bash gruba.

Płyta ma etykietę, czy nazywa się CDROM?

Przy pierwszej próbie nagrania miałem błąd: Plik nie jest poprawnym obrazem ISOblabla Za drugim ok, ale nadal nie bootuje kompa.

----------

## mbar

sprawdź sumę kontrolną pliku: http://technoportal.pl/files/mbar-livecd-amd64-0.42.md5

może się źle ściągnęło, albo mi źle wgrało na serwer.

----------

## DeszczyK

Chyba plik jest z błędem  :Sad: :

```
:~$ md5sum -c mbar-livecd-amd64-0.42.iso

md5sum: mbar-livecd-amd64-0.42.iso: brak poprawnie sformatowanych linii sumy kontrolnej MD5

```

Pobrałem ponownie wgetem i to samo. Może wrzuć jeszcze raz (?).

----------

## mbar

wrzucę, ale to i tak najwcześniej będzie na jutro rano (upload 32 kB/s rządzi  :Confused: )

yyyy, pobierz jeszcze raz sumę MD5 http://technoportal.pl/files/mbar-livecd-amd64-0.42.md5

stary plik miał dosowego śmiecia na końcu.

----------

## DeszczyK

Nadal lipa:

```
:~$ md5sum -c mbar-livecd-amd64-0.42.md5

mbar-livecd-amd64-0.42.iso: NIEPOWODZENIE

md5sum: UWAGA: 1 z 1 policzonej sumy się NIE zgadza
```

Wrzucałeś może .iso ponownie? Jak nie to zapodaj obraz, może on jest uszkodzony, bo próbowałem go ściągać dwa razy i bez zmian.

----------

## mbar

no to wszystko jasne, dziś wrzucę i dam znać.

---

już wrzuciłem, można ściągać.

--- Edytowane przez moderatora

Połączone dwa posty

Kurt Steiner

----------

## DeszczyK

Nie wiec co jest grane, ale:

```
:~$ md5sum -c mbar-livecd-amd64-0.42.md5

mbar-livecd-amd64-0.42.iso: NIEPOWODZENIE

md5sum: UWAGA: 1 z 1 policzonej sumy się NIE zgadza

```

A po drugie: sprawdzanie spójności danych nie powiodło się. Niektóre pliki na płycie są uszkodzone.

To wynik sprawdzania. nagrywałem w Brasero.

Plik .iso i .md5 pobrałem przed 20ma minutami, więc są najświeższe.

/.iso ściągnąłem dwa razy, ale nic to.

??

----------

## mbar

no to szczerze mówiąc nie wiem co się dzieje.

zobaczę jeszcze, czy .tar.gz z iso wgra się lepiej.

na razie możesz skorzystać ze starszej wersji http://technoportal.pl/files/mbar-livecd-amd64-0.41.iso którą inni już ściągali i działała poprawnie.

----------

## DeszczyK

A powiedz, czy ta u mnie nie działająca Tobie się uruchamia jak trzeba?

----------

## mbar

oczywiście, korzystam z niej cały czas.

o 17:00 będzie już wgrany nowy obraz, link ten sam.

---

i jak, ściągnąłeś?

--- Edytowane przez moderatora

Połączone dwa posty

Kurt Steiner

----------

## Kurt Steiner

mbar, już po raz trzeci w jednym wątku łączę Twoje posty. Jesteś już na tyle starym użytkownikiem forum, że powinieneś wiedzieć, że postcount nie jest mile widziany.

----------

## mbar

Wiem, i jest mi b. przykro z tego powodu, ale gdybym zrobił edit, to wątek nie pojawiłby się jako zmieniony. Na szczęście nie używam postowania pod sobą zbyt często  :Smile: 

----------

## DeszczyK

Hej,

    ściągnąłem, ale nie chce działać. Czy przyczyną może być np. jakiś błąd Brasero, albo ..

...hgw co.

Żadnen z obrazów, które wysyłałeś nie chce mi zadziałać  :Sad: . Stale pokazuje sie nieszczęsny minibash  Gruba, kiedy inne płytki normalnie bootują kompa. Chyba spróbuję wieczorem z jakiejś innej, w miarę świeżej dystrybucji. Napiszę o efektach.

----------

## DeszczyK

Próbowałem wypalić ten obraz w windowsowym Nero, a ten zakomunikował, że obraz zawiera błąd: Nieprawidłowy rozmiar bloku.

Spróbuj wypalić płytkę i zbootować z niej kompa i jak się nie uda, to może naprawić obraz (?).

----------

## mbar

http://technoportal.pl/files/mbar-livecd-amd64-0.42.tar.gz

http://technoportal.pl/files/mbar-livecd-amd64-0.42.md5

----------

## DeszczyK

Po wielu bojach wszystko gra i tańczy. Ładna tapetka na grubie ;)

Dzięki za pomoc mbar!

----------

## mbar

no to fajnie  :Smile: 

----------

